# Excuse me, is it Christmas yet?!?!?



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

With all of the secret Santa and Xmas talk, I decided to dress the babies in the Xmas spirit!! Who knows, I may be able to convince my other half to get the tree out tonight! 

My 3 amigos!!









Sibling love...









Is I a pretty girl mommy?









Mojo posing for the camera









Leo looks all grown up now (tear, tear)









Are we done yet? Geez mom!!










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mojos outfit is adorable. Did you buy it online? Toby and I are in the market for some Christmas clothes! 

All three of them are so good looking. 

This is my first year ever with my own apartment so I am going all out. Toby and I are getting a tree and decorating every inch of my apartment. I have about 780 sq feet for just us, so it's gonna look like Santa threw up lol. 

We will be in Florida visiting my parents for Christmas, but my family tradition is to decorate over thanksgiving and since I won't be going home for thanksgiving I will be decorating here. Toby and I are very excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

very cute pics!!!! they look so adorable


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Soooo cuuuuute!! We are taking Zero to "WoofStock" in Toronto in a few weeks and I want to see if we can find him something Christmas themed to wear!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Zero's Mom said:


> Soooo cuuuuute!! We are taking Zero to "WoofStock" in Toronto in a few weeks and I want to see if we can find him something Christmas themed to wear!


That sounds like fun! Be sure to post pics!



pupluv168 said:


> Mojos outfit is adorable. Did you buy it online? Toby and I are in the market for some Christmas clothes!
> 
> All three of them are so good looking.
> 
> ...


Ashley that sounds like so much fun! I can't wait to see photos of xmas splattered all over ur place!
All 3 of their hoodies are by pink polka dog, she's a really fun designer but unfortunately didn't make any winter stuff this year (family emergency or something), but some sites still have older stuff on them. Leo's hoodie is from 2 years ago and I just bought it. You can find her stuff on funnyfur.com and doggiecoutureshop.com (the second site is more expensive but if u sign up for email, she always sends coupons). Let me know what u find!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jan896 said:


> very cute pics!!!! they look so adorable


Thank you!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh that is too adorable! And you say you can't get a good pic of the three of them! There's at least two amazing ones in there!!


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley (Oct 28, 2012)

Too darn cute


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Oh that is too adorable! And you say you can't get a good pic of the three of them! There's at least two amazing ones in there!!


Awh thanks love! Finally a good one! I literally took 20 to get those 2! Leo wouldn't get near mojo or Lola, like they smell or something! Haha. I don't know about you, but those may look great in a Xmas siggy (stealing Ashley's idea).....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Very adorable! Break out the mistletoe for puppy kisses!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Very adorable! Break out the mistletoe for puppy kisses!


 Good idea! I love puppy kisses, and these guys could kiss all day!



ChelsieMcGinley said:


> Too darn cute
> 
> Thank you!
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are GOOD pictures Zorana! I love your three amigos. I'm also glad that I'm
not the only nut that puts up the tree in November!   I looooove Christmas.
Never had it growing up, so I make up for it now. 


Ashley, once Santa throws up at your place, please post photos! :hello1:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Darn it woman, you even manage to find super _COOL_ designer Xmas clothes ... no fat chortling Santas or tacky, kitsch designs at your home, sigh. 

Whenever I see your dog acquisitions, it's enough to make me want to up stumps & immigrate just for the spoils to be had over there, lol.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Those are GOOD pictures Zorana! I love your three amigos. I'm also glad that I'm
> not the only nut that puts up the tree in November!   I looooove Christmas.
> Never had it growing up, so I make up for it now.
> 
> ...


Thanks LS!! The lighting could have been better and I was using my phone but they turned out ok! I love Xmas too! Ever since Bryan and I moved in together a few years ago, I get excited for all the holidays! We always celebrated Xmas growing up, but on a small scale, maybe 1 or 2 presents. I'm glad you and hubby have each other and celebrate together! 

I just have to whip out "Santa baby" on the iPod and pour some egg nog, then I will be ready to put up the tree! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Darn it woman, you even manage to find super _COOL_ designer Xmas clothes ... no fat chortling Santas or tacky, kitsch designs at your home, sigh.
> 
> Whenever I see your dog acquisitions, it's enough to make me want to up stumps & immigrate just for the spoils to be had over there, lol.


Well mojo does have a fat Santa suit! Haha. Dee, ur welcome anytime! Come on over and I will take you to the BEST doggie boutiques ever! You will be like a kid in the candy store! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks LS!! The lighting could have been better and I was using my phone but they turned out ok! I love Xmas too! Ever since Bryan and I moved in together a few years ago, I get excited for all the holidays! We always celebrated Xmas growing up, but on a small scale, maybe 1 or 2 presents. I'm glad you and hubby have each other and celebrate together!
> 
> I just have to whip out "Santa baby" on the iPod and pour some egg nog, then I will be ready to put up the tree!
> 
> ...



My guilty pleasure is the Mariah Carey version of "All I want for Christmas". 
Hubby & I don't do gifts for ourselves anymore(just for my baby brother), but
we volunteer and donate, which I look forward to the most, we do it during
the whole year, but really go all out around Xmas. We also bake, and decorate
the tree, it's fun. Oh and watch Christmas family movies that we've seen a
billion times, all through November & December, lol. I just love everything that
Christmas represents, the giving, the family, it's good stuff.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Well mojo does have a fat Santa suit! Haha. Dee, ur welcome anytime! Come on over and I will take you to the BEST doggie boutiques ever! You will be like a kid in the candy store!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App




I'm coming TOO!!!! 

Pweety pweese! :sad5:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady wants to be Leo's secrect Santa! Leo, you handsome soulmate of Lady you look so festive!

PS- all are adorable but Leo snags my heart every time!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I'm coming TOO!!!!
> 
> Pweety pweese! :sad5:


LS, Bryan would ban us, lock up the credit cards first, secure the perimeter, and then stash the rest of his family away lmao.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> LS, Bryan would ban us, lock up the credit cards first, secure the perimeter, and then stash the rest of his family away lmao.



Haha, Dee I thought you wrote books about the HWMNBO, I'm sure you've got a few tricks up your sleeve! We'll find a way, muahaha!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awh thanks love! Finally a good one! I literally took 20 to get those 2! Leo wouldn't get near mojo or Lola, like they smell or something! Haha. I don't know about you, but those may look great in a Xmas siggy (stealing Ashley's idea).....


I'm already on it because I couldn't find a other kit I liked


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Ooh ooh, can I come too?!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Of course you girls can come! I'll kick Bryan out for a bit, lol. Dee I'm rolling on the floor laughing! Us 4 can do some serious shopping, could u imagine? I may have to adopt all of you!! LS, I love that song too, it's one of my favorites too! So nice u guys donate to the less fortunate, that's what the holidays are all about!
Jayda, Leo says he loves you!! And I know u like them all, but Leo is Lady's man so I completely understand! I'm thinking about doing the secret Santa but I'm not sure how it works? Lol. Do u pick your doggie to shop for or is it random?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm already on it because I couldn't find a other kit I liked


Ur the best!! Xox


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Omg how adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

From my understanding the Secret Santa is done at random, you don't know who will be your santa.

I know there is a risk that folks take when participating in Secret Santa, so 
if any of you girls want to do a private mini Secret Santa of our own I'd be down.
I'm kind of nervous about doing it with folks I don't know. It's a very great idea
though, so I still wish to make it happen somehow.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think a secret Santa for us girlies instead of the dogs would be cool, then we can get each other stuff that you can't get in the countries we live in.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm tagging along with you all to chi town. I've got family there so it'd be a double purpose trip. And Toby could meet his long hair twin!!!

And I am sooo in for secret Santa. PM me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ur the best!! Xox
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


No worries. I've downloaded some kits and I'll get it to you tonight or tomorrow. I'm having a hard time deciding between cutesy with browns and creams, Albright pink and bright blue kit or a kit that has kind of doodley pictures. Which do you think?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I'm tagging along with you all to chi town. I've got family there so it'd be a double purpose trip. And Toby could meet his long hair twin!!!
> 
> And I am sooo in for secret Santa. PM me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


You better be tagging along, in all seriousness, if ur ever up here visiting, we should get together! I don't mind driving out to the city or a suburb to meet and have a play date. That would be amazing! 

So the secret Santa, u pick someone and send them something, but someone may not pick you? Maybe we should do our own? I don't want to steal anyone's thunder tho. How can we do this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> No worries. I've downloaded some kits and I'll get it to you tonight or tomorrow. I'm having a hard time deciding between cutesy with browns and creams, Albright pink and bright blue kit or a kit that has kind of doodley pictures. Which do you think?


Would u be mad if we did an Xmas theme? With red and green?? And the pics from this thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously, if HWMNBO finally got off his butt & won lotto - if he buys 20 weekly tickets his average is 18 prizes out of 20, but they're usually around $30, maximum ever $1k, I'd be gathering us girlies up, and a few others as well, on an all expenses paid "Dog Shop Until We Drop" trip with Auntie Elaine as Chief Advisor. 

Can you imagine the fun we'd have, the terror we'd strike into the hearts of boutique owners as we all burst through their door squealing and giggling, each carrying no less than 10 shopping bags. And the only HWMNBO getting all bent out of shape, bitter & twisted would be mine ... I confessed yesterday that I had another modest (not) shipment on it's way from Auntie Elaine and the last I heard as I walked out was, "Oh, of course you have, because they really, really need them, even though I've not seen a single one of them ever wearing anything, not even once, that you stash away in that adult chest of draws that only contains their gear and is overflowing, of course you needed another order - why not, everything that's usually $40 is down to $4, it makes perfect sense to keep buying and buying just in case they may wear them one day!!!"


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Seriously, if HWMNBO finally got off his butt & won lotto - if he buys 20 weekly tickets his average is 18 prizes out of 20, but they're usually around $30, maximum ever $1k, I'd be gathering us girlies up, and a few others as well, on an all expenses paid "Dog Shop Until We Drop" trip with Auntie Elaine as Chief Advisor.
> 
> Can you imagine the fun we'd have, the terror we'd strike into the hearts of boutique owners as we all burst through their door squealing and giggling, each carrying no less than 10 shopping bags. And the only HWMNBO getting all bent out of shape, bitter & twisted would be mine ... I confessed yesterday that I had another modest (not) shipment on it's way from Auntie Elaine and the last I heard as I walked out was, "Oh, of course you have, because they really, really need them, even though I've not seen a single one of them ever wearing anything, not even once, that you stash away in that adult chest of draws that only contains their gear and is overflowing, of course you needed another order - why not, everything that's usually $40 is down to $4, it makes perfect sense to keep buying and buying just in case they may wear them one day!!!"


Haha, sounds like Bryan!! The chi's get more packages than all the people in my townhouse building! As long as I can be assistant chief advisor, I'm game!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Just wanted to say I know secret Santa is random but I have loved Leo sice I first saw him! :daisy: Lady too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> So the secret Santa, u pick someone and send them something, but someone may not pick you? Maybe we should do our own? I don't want to steal anyone's thunder tho. How can we do this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



It's not about stealing thunder. I think it's a great tradition on this forum.
I'm just a big chicken and don't want a random person having my personal
address and information, you know. From my understanding the person is
chosen at random. The risk(from what I've read) is not getting your gift.
Some folks never send them out, so you end up waiting and waiting for
your gift that never comes. I am willing to take that risk, because of the fun
factor, but I really don't want someone I do not know or trust getting my info.
Perhaps I'm too paranoid. Anyways, if any of you girls wish to do a private
one, between those of us who we know and trust, then let me know, I'm in. 
If not it's ok too. It's just an idea, I think it was Elaine that I heard mentioned
such a plan, and it intrigued me.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha Dee. Men just don't understand! 

Zorana - they're all Christmas themed ones. Did you particularly want a Christmas theme that is red and green? I can find one like that if you do  I'm off to bed now but I'll get onto it tomorrow for you


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm in Dee! Tell HWMNBO to get on it  

I'm a broke college student, so any and all paid for shopping is awesome in my book. 

Zorana, I'm looking for a job over the summer in chi town. If I get it I will be there the entire summer with Toby!!! I will be in the city though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Haha Dee. Men just don't understand!
> 
> Zorana - they're all Christmas themed ones. Did you particularly want a Christmas theme that is red and green? I can find one like that if you do  I'm off to bed now but I'll get onto it tomorrow for you


Oh, lol, whoops!! Get some sleep and have sweet dreams. Good night kisses to my babies!! How about a cream/nude one u suggested?? Talk to u tomorrow love muffin!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I'm in Dee! Tell HWMNBO to get on it
> 
> I'm a broke college student, so any and all paid for shopping is awesome in my book.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I hope you find one, I'm about a 40 min drive or so to the city and I try to get out there once a week or every other week if I can to enjoy it while its nice out! For sure I would visit! We can meet and go to tails in the city! Yay!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> It's not about stealing thunder. I think it's a great tradition on this forum.
> I'm just a big chicken and don't want a random person having my personal
> address and information, you know. From my understanding the person is
> chosen at random. The risk(from what I've read) is not getting your gift.
> ...


I'm in for that too!! I don't think I saw Elaine's post! I feel more comfortable with that too. Should I PM her?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I already signed up, but I am having second thoughts. I'm worried now about not getting a gift. That would be so sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Just wanted to say I know secret Santa is random but I have loved Leo sice I first saw him! :daisy: Lady too!


I love him too except not right now...he just peed on my rug!!! Grrrrr!!!

Ru Doing the secret Santa on here? Would u be interested in doing a smaller one w us?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I already signed up, but I am having second thoughts. I'm worried now about not getting a gift. That would be so sad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


It would stink to put time and effort (and money) into a gift and then wait and wait and wait....and not get anything. Boo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashley, I didn't mean to scare you. I don't want to discourage anyone from
participating, I think it's super fun. I'm just paranoid about who will get my info.


Zorana, I think Elaine is already doing it with someone...I'm not sure, we should ask I guess.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I LOVE Leo's little hoodie! And LS, that Mariah Carey song is SO FUN TO SING!! I wish I could afford to do another secret santa, but i'm already signed up with the official one. I better get a gift, or else!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I LOVE Leo's little hoodie! And LS, that Mariah Carey song is SO FUN TO SING!! I wish I could afford to do another secret santa, but i'm already signed up with the official one. I better get a gift, or else!


I hope you get a gift too!! Fingers crossed! And thank you! Pink polka dog makes super cute stuff and its not too expensive (around $28). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I started christmas early too lol. Ive already set up tiny and pennys 2 ft christmas tree!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

O M G, Z! They are too cute! You guys got me in the Christmas spirit. I usually send out my X-mas cards in late Nov, but I think I wanna do em' now!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> I already signed up, but I am having second thoughts. I'm worried now about not getting a gift. That would be so sad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


if you already signed up , and are having second thoughts.... just message appleblossom back that you changed your mind 

you know what really made me mad was about the secret santas in the past... ( and my girls always got there gifts ) , was that it was bad enough that some doggies didnt recieve ss gifts... but worse than that was that the people that didnt send out the gifts would recieve nice gifts . just so not right !!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiffany, love that picture of Miya! Sooooo cute! :love2:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks chica!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> if you already signed up , and are having second thoughts.... just message appleblossom back that you changed your mind
> 
> you know what really made me mad was about the secret santas in the past... ( and my girls always got there gifts ) , was that it was bad enough that some doggies didnt recieve ss gifts... but worse than that was that the people that didnt send out the gifts would recieve nice gifts . just so not right !!!


Yeah, that's pretty brutal! I would definitely not show my face around here again if I was one of those people. Even if you have a good excuse to drop out of it, you can at least let people know so they can be paired up with someone else. Signing up for a secret santa without fully intending to participate is just rude!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana, 
your babies looks so adorable in there Christmas outfits !!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> O M G, Z! They are too cute! You guys got me in the Christmas spirit. I usually send out my X-mas cards in late Nov, but I think I wanna do em' now!


Oh thank you so much! I wanna do my Xmas cards now too! Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Zorana,
> your babies looks so adorable in there Christmas outfits !!!


Thank you Elaine, glad you like them! I just can't believe they all sat still for more than 2 seconds!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Awwww so adorable. Your making me wish for Christmas To be here Now. I'm also going crazy trying to find Luna Christmas clothes lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Those pics are too cute, no idea how you got them all to pose like that in the same photo!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

_Luna_ said:


> Awwww so adorable. Your making me wish for Christmas To be here Now. I'm also going crazy trying to find Luna Christmas clothes lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I just love this season!! Lola has this tutu dress that says Santa baby on it, omg it's to die for! Let me see if I can find a pic and show you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pumpernickel said:


> Those pics are too cute, no idea how you got them all to pose like that in the same photo!


Thank you!! It took tons of patience! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

_Luna_ said:


> Awwww so adorable. Your making me wish for Christmas To be here Now. I'm also going crazy trying to find Luna Christmas clothes lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Here it is!!










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Your babies are all so cute! Love Lola's face such a cutie pie.
And their outfits are wonderful, I love xmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute!


----------

